

How many mouse clicks does it require to share a file or folder? - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2010/04/19/how-many-clicks-does-it-require-to-share-a-file-or-folder/

======
jheriko
A bit gimmicky... One click? Really? Isn't that dangerous? Every time I click
a file it would be shared... Besides that, how easy does this make it to
accidentally share data you don't want to?

Seriously though, it looks interesting... I can see the practical value of
this.

